#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Alarme de Bip8 na OLT FiberHome

## peter

Bom Dia!
Começou a aparecer recentemente um alerta em minha olt de em alguns clientes, alguns com DOWN_BIP8_OVER_THRESH_ALARM e outros com o alarme UP_BIP8_OVER_THRESH_ALARM.
Pensei que poderia ser o dbm ruim, mas não, esta normal de todas dentro da media que trabalhamos.

Alguém sabe que erro é esse? E como resolver? Não quero simplesmente desabilitar esse alarm.

agradeço.

----------


## Bruno

Isto é desligamento da ONU

----------


## peter

> Isto é desligamento da ONU


desligamento é "DYING_GASP".
Quando aparece o alarm BIP8 a ONU ainda esta ligada.

----------


## Bruno

> desligamento é "DYING_GASP".
> Quando aparece o alarm BIP8 a ONU ainda esta ligada.


Bom Dia 

Olha o que encontrei Probable reasonsThe quantity of the BIP8s (load bit errors) within the uplink data receivedby the OLT exceeds the configured threshold due to the loss on the opticalfiber, bad connection at the interface and optical module fault. Influenceson the system The services of the ONU may be interrupted; the ONU may evenbe disconnected.Handling steps1. Restart the ONU; and continuously observe for 5 minutes; then seewhether the alarm is removed:If the alarm still persists, please proceed to the next step.2. Check the connection of the optical fibers and the interfaces:If optical fiber loss occurs or the interfaces are not firmly connected,please replace the optical fiber or restore the normal connection on theinterface.If the alarm still persists, please proceed to the next step.3.Use the PON dedicated optical power meter and testing optical fiber tocheck whether the optical module of the ONU operates normally:If not, please replace the optical module.If the alarm is not removed after the replacing, proceed to the next step.4. Please contact technicians of FiberHome.

segundo o texto em inglês quando o erros de bits passam do limite configurado 
a sincronia é interrompida 
eles falam que pode ser mal contato ou sujeira no conector do modulo pon 
atenuação no cabo e até o próprio modulo pon

vi que chega na cto -25 e no cliente -25,3 até ai perfeito isto é o donwstream e como esta o upstream ??? 
faz um teste 
pega a fibra e OTDR nele pra ver como esta a fibra

----------


## peter

perfeito bruno, vou fazer uns testes com o OTDR pra ver o que acho

----------


## netuai

Bom dia, estou com o mesmo problema em alguns clientes, chegaram a alguma conclusão?

----------


## edsong

Sujeira em algum dos conectores, (ou em mais de um);(obs: isto não será visto por otdr, tão pouco você notará diferença de sinal no power meeter ) o que ocorre é o seguinte, devido ao laser emitido pela olt ser de uma fração muito pequena do próprio núcleo da fibra (o que já é extremamente pequeno) este sinal pode ser obstruído por uma simples sujeira quando a mesma estiver na frente do laser(partículas flutuantes de sujeira que pairam no ar, tem tamanho suficiente para isto, caso esteja no ferrolho de um conector) e como tanto powermeeters quanto otdr’s tem um feixe de laser com maior diâmetro, não conseguem notar está obstrução. Tanto que se você procurar vai ver que a furukawa por exemplo indica o uso de limpadores de conectores em todas as utilizações, inclusive conexões novas com cordões/conectores novos

----------


## Bruno

> Sujeira em algum dos conectores, (ou em mais de um);(obs: isto não será visto por otdr, tão pouco você notará diferença de sinal no power meeter ) o que ocorre é o seguinte, devido ao laser emitido pela olt ser de uma fração muito pequena do próprio núcleo da fibra (o que já é extremamente pequeno) este sinal pode ser obstruído por uma simples sujeira quando a mesma estiver na frente do laser(partículas flutuantes de sujeira que pairam no ar, tem tamanho suficiente para isto, caso esteja no ferrolho de um conector) e como tanto powermeeters quanto otdr’s tem um feixe de laser com maior diâmetro, não conseguem notar está obstrução. Tanto que se você procurar vai ver que a furukawa por exemplo indica o uso de limpadores de conectores em todas as utilizações, inclusive conexões novas com cordões/conectores novos


otdr pega sujeira de conector sim otrd gera o laser em 1310, 1500 ou 1620 não existe isto de feixo de laser maior,
não sei o Otdr que vc usa o que eu uso pega qualquer atenuação desde que saiba configurar ele pra fazer o teste

----------


## edsong

> otdr pega sujeira de conector sim otrd gera o laser em 1310, 1500 ou 1620 não existe isto de feixo de laser maior,
> não sei o Otdr que vc usa o que eu uso pega qualquer atenuação desde que saiba configurar ele pra fazer o teste


Não, você não entendeu, atenuação sim otdr foi feito para isto, (1300, 1310, 1490, 1550, etc, isto não é o diâmetro do feixe de luz, é a janela de abertura em que ele trabalha, não tem nada a ver uma coisa com a outra, não confunda), mas sujeira dependendo do tamanho, não existe equipamento que te dê comprovação em uma rede (no máximo manualmente com microscópio, o que seria conector por conector)

----------


## Bruno

> Não, você não entendeu, atenuação sim otdr foi feito para isto, (1300, 1310, 1490, 1550, etc, isto não é o diâmetro do feixe de luz, é a janela de abertura em que ele trabalha, não tem nada a ver uma coisa com a outra, não confunda), mas sujeira dependendo do tamanho, não existe equipamento que te dê comprovação em uma rede (no máximo manualmente com microscópio, o que seria conector por conector)


sei la sujeira causa obstrução da luz logo o otdr vai localizar como atenuação 

1300 1310 são frequências e é o que o otdr gera 
teria algum material explicando sobre este diâmetro do feixe de luz e o que seria janela de abertura

----------


## edsong

> sei la sujeira causa obstrução da luz logo o otdr vai localizar como atenuação 
> 
> 
> 
> 1300 1310 são frequências e é o que o otdr gera 
> teria algum material explicando sobre este diâmetro do feixe de luz e o que seria janela de abertura


Sim, sujeira é obstrução, porém não digo aquela sujeira que normalmente vemos em exemplos na internet que tem mais manchas no conector do que o tamanho do ferrolho, me refiro a partículas extremamente pequenas que por “azar” acabaram parando em algum local dentro do núcleo do ferrolho, material não tenho aqui agora, teria de dar uma procurada, mas só para exemplificar seria mais ou menos assim, vc ascende um refletor, se passar uma mão na frente dele você verá isto refletido na parede, porém se passar uma mosca talvez você nem perceba, já se você pegar uma lanterna onde o feixe é mais fechado você certamente verá qualquer um destes dois, o primeiro local onde ouvi isto, foi num curso da fiberhome que fiz, ministrado pelo professor Emanuel da ccat em parceria com a vozedados, aliás para quem quiser recomendo muitíssimo, ótimo curso sobre anm2000 unm2000 e fiberhome no geral

----------

